# .....Relazioni.....



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2012)

La maggior parte delle persone dà inizio a una relazione tenendo d’occhio quello che ne può ricavare, invece di considerare quello che potrebbe essere il suo vero rapporto.
Lo scopo di una relazione è di decidere quale parte di voi stessi vi piacerebbe che “venisse allo scoperto”, non quale parte di un altro voi potreste catturare e trattenere..



Quando una persona riesce a _determinare _i tuoi stati d’animo con la sua sola espressione, allora vuol dire che detiene il* POTERE assoluto* nella vostra relzione.Che sia una storia d’amore, o un rapporto d’amicizia, un potere così sbilancia gli equilibri naturali dei due soggetti coinvolti e fa si che l’uno diventi succube dell’altro.Certo l’equilibrio perfetto può ti sembrare un’utopia, una meta che anche quando viene raggiunta risulta instabile e precaria, ma non sarà mai pericoloso e ingiusto, quanto lasciare il controllo della propria vita nelle mani di un altra persona, per quanto sia grande il sentimento che provi per lei.


----------

